# Better save those Beer Bottles



## Irons (Jun 4, 2014)

http://vimeo.com/90037448

:mrgreen:


----------



## galenrog (Jun 4, 2014)

So what would be the assay of the ground brown glass without the "seed" ore. Isn't that like "salting" ore prior to the assay?


----------



## GotTheBug (Jun 4, 2014)

Look up John Milewski also, he does basically the same process, and has a bit of explanation behind it. Interesting fellow he is.


----------



## cnbarr (Jun 4, 2014)

So let me get this straight, if melt glass with ore, and the fire assay it I'll get a gold bead ....? WOW! :mrgreen: 

This looks just like a normal fire assay, but with an extra time and money wasting step, it amazes me what people will try to pull off a con.


----------



## GotTheBug (Jun 4, 2014)

Supposedly the energy supplied by the microwave has a lot to do with it. Milewski states that the microwaves add an electron to ormus gold, converting it to elemental gold. I suppose time will tell.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 5, 2014)

ormus gold... :lol: maybe doing a sun dance around the micowave would help


----------



## butcher (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow,
I have been trying to get gold the fashioned hard way.
I had no idea we could just make gold.

And here they can make gold, basically appear from thin air, making new metal elements, from beer bottles, and barren seed ore, yielding 200 to 400 hundred ounces of gold per ton, from these old beer bottles, using his old kitchen microwave ovens, and all he needs is some money for a better microwave oven, making us all rich.

Too bad all of those scientist and metallurgist do not believe him, and his fantastic discovery.

This could make us all rich, maybe we could all ship him some beer bottles so he can get enough gold to afford one of those new microwave ovens, maybe then he would repay us for our beer bottles, with some of that gold he is making.

Drink lots of beer and ship him the bottles, we could all do the sun dance and help the poor man out with getting a new microwave.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 5, 2014)

That explains why I get ten cents a bottle when returning them to the store... I just got an idea, they pay for the aluminum cans too, maybe they contain platinum, they are made of a white metal after all. :lol: 

Göran


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 5, 2014)

I have the ability to attract gold: each time I go to the north sea coast at ebb tide, masses of gold containing saltwater will soon come to me.I just need a better microwave to concentrate the gold :lol:


----------



## Irons (Jun 5, 2014)

Time to invest in Brown Beer Bottles. If I drink 4 six-packs a Week, I could be rich. :mrgreen:


----------



## necromancer (Jun 5, 2014)

Irons said:


> Time to invest in Brown Beer Bottles. If I drink 4 six-packs a Week, I could be rich. :mrgreen:




i had one beer on dec 20 2012, looks like i will be poor & no wonder Alchemy didn't get good results in the 1600's, there was no beer bottles :shock:


----------



## Irons (Jun 5, 2014)

galenrog said:


> So what would be the assay of the ground brown glass without the "seed" ore. Isn't that like "salting" ore prior to the assay?



Maybe they used Quickcrete Play Sand as part of their flux.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzvTPKaqgoc


----------



## Irons (Jun 5, 2014)

g_axelsson said:


> That explains why I get ten cents a bottle when returning them to the store... I just got an idea, they pay for the aluminum cans too, maybe they contain platinum, they are made of a white metal after all. :lol:
> 
> Göran



Keep an eye out for the Gold Anodized Aluminum. It's worth extra. :mrgreen:


----------



## dannlee (Jun 5, 2014)

Would it be prudent to omit 97% of the glass and just reclaim those shiny, sparkly, glittery labels?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 5, 2014)

An excellent example of the centuries old scam, "Let's devise a complicated scheme that will prove (falsely) to the ignorant that we can create gold from nothing and we'll make tons of money."

I read that you can become a member of the Blue Eagle Refinery Millionaire's Club for a minimum investment of only $25,000.

Here's the guy that was doing the work in the video. A true blue alchemist. His babblings speak for themselves. 
http://issuu.com/sciencetosage/docs/about_josef_tyls



> Look up John Milewski also, he does basically the same process, and has a bit of explanation behind it. Interesting fellow he is.


He's a moron.


----------

